# Cherry Cabinet Touch Up



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am looking for suggestions on touching up my kitchen cabinets. The cabinets are about 2 years old and any dings are very, very noticeable. :fie: The wood is knotty cherry with a very dark stain, I don't remember the color. Every where there is a ding or a scratch the wood appears purple. I am getting ready to sell the house and do not have time to sand and refinish. Can I do something to touch up these spots?


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

You can try one of those Stain touch up pens if you can find the correct color. You can also get some stain and wipe it in the damaged area. Then use Deft to spray over the top so the wood is sealed again. Lots of options. Pictures would help a lot 



Hope that helped some 
Chris


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Timberwerkz said:


> You can try one of those Stain touch up pens if you can find the correct color. You can also get some stain and wipe it in the damaged area. Then use Deft to spray over the top so the wood is sealed again. Lots of options. Pictures would help a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris,

What is Deft? I will see if I can get some good pictures and post them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Jeremiah,
The touch up pen is a good solution for scratches in the finish. If you have some dings or dents that go a little deeper, you can try to "iron" them out.
Take a damp white cotton cloth like a dish towel fold it over so it is double thickness and apply it on top of the damaged area and briefly apply a hot iron on top of the cloth for intervals of about 10 seconds or so. The steam created will swell the wood fibers and gradually remove the dent. Be careful not to leave the iron on to long as it can damage the finish. Short on/off cycles are best. 
I know this sounds like an old wives tale but I promise you it works.

Tim


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Deft is an aerosol spray finish. Minwax makes one as well so do a couple of other companies. Just point and shoot finishing great for little touch up projects

Chris


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

buy an extensive set of kids crayons....

Eric


----------

